# SecuRom And Sims 2 Expansions/Stuff Packs



## matildack (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm not quite sure if your all aware of the controversy going on now concerning recent Sims 2 games, ex: H&M, Sims Pet Stories, Sims 2 Deluxe and Bon Voyage. I came here for opinions and information, because I am not even welcome to express my opinion on their site anymore, all it will result in is a locked or deleted thread or ban. They used to use Safedisk for copyright protection, but now they recently have switched over to "SecuROM", and I have to admit, that shakes me up a bit, as I've heard in other versions there have been problems. Apparently, with all these recent Sims games they are using Version 7. Anyways, many people on the Sims 2 Board have been complaining of several problems, and most believe the cause is SecuRom. There have been various problems for example, CD burning programs not working, System Restore being shut off (I experienced this myself as well as others), printers and the like not being recognized anymore, CD/DVD drives being disabled etc. What I'd like to know, is it possible that SecuROM can cause all of this? It seems some moderators on there try to deny it, saying that it's a problem with your computer or something, but my computer was fine, up until the time I installed Bon Voyage. Once I did, my computer started not responding as well, loading up slowly, etc. Also, isn't it ILLEGAL for them to put this copyright protection on our computer? Nowhere in the EULA or anywhere does it say copyright protection will be included. The moderators over there are not very helpful.

Look at this, what a moderator said : SecureROM, the version that is included in H&M and BV, is nothing, nothing more than software piracy protection. It does not cause any sort of permanent damage to your system or leave it vulnerable to malicious attack, or cause memory leaks, or anything else of the sort.

And if I hear one more armchair tech person claim they are experts and know that it does I am going to choke them with their own USB cables . . . no,it does not.


Opinions would be appreciated. I would also like to hear from someone who has background of years of working with computers, if possible. Thanks


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Well now... I installed Bioshock with Securom, and to date havent had any problems with it. You will often find that people install something then if something badhappens after, the cry is on over what the last installed prog has done to it. Unfortunately, things do just go wrong, and have nothing to do with any installation.
However, I have also read about securom, and the only thing that seems to be coming up is the uninstall problem, and thefact people dont like it. As an anti piracy effort it seems to have failed dismally, a friend of mine got a pirate bioshock( no securom ) that plays fine. This bugs th ehell out of me- i paid for it, and got securom, he didnt, and didnt, respectively. Quite how it is supposed to be an anti piracy move when it obviously doesnt work is beyond me, especially as cracks appeared days, maybe even only hours, after release.
Actuaslly the EULA does onform you of securom, and its effects, about 80% of the way through the full eula, hidden away in a mish mash of other bumf. The main arguement currently appears to be over activation, in as much as the packaginf makes no mention of the number of times installation can be carried out. So far i have used 4 full installs ( 2 OS's on one computer, 1 on my seconf rig, and a reinstall due to windows failure. So, I have one left, if windows goes down again, Im screwed. And of course once the pack is open, no retailer will take it back- trust me, I have quried this. 
On an aside, I wanted a game recently, which said on the packaging it may not work if certain dvd writers are detected. I asked the shop if mine was affected, no idea. I asked if i could return it, if it didnt work, they saidNO> I didnt buy it.

Anyway, securom seems to be getting the blame for a huge amount of probs. The trouble here is there are so many different effects, its hard to see how 1 prog can be responsible for buggering up everything from the OS to the hardware. I could be wrong, but until there is a full review, i guess we will not know.


----------



## wanda1000 (Oct 21, 2007)

i happen to be an unfortunate who has sims2 bon voyage securom on my pc.

i have had multiple problems since its install on sep6, 07. on 9/8 i found my internet was having problems, i couldnt get into email, and the internet was unusually sluggish. i called the at&t dsl support tech, and we went thru areas of my computer in an attempt to find the problem. we got to my firewall, and it was disabled completely. the norton 2007 was the only firewall in use and it was down, never has happened before, and further there wasnt any notice from my norton that any problem existed, it showed all was working right. we never got the email part solved and had to find another way to access email.
the next day 9/9 i couldnt use my internet at all, it was just frozen. so it was another call to the dsl tech and we had to do another work around, but my internet is still sluggish.

i uninstalled bon voyage, because of the above problems, and i found i still had this securom in my pc. it doesnt uninstall with the software, its there for good. even if one uses the so called "patch" parts of securom stays clinging to the pc in full functioning.

i am not a person who is able to feel comfortable with deleting registry keys and hidden files, so i tried to do a system restore to an earlier date prior to bon voyage and securom,

i have no ability to use system restore, it comes up each time as incomplete. now i hear that securom wont let a person use system restore.

so here i am, stuck and i spent so much money on my pc witht the original cost and the upgrades i have done in the past 2 yrs of ownership/buying it.

so what am i to do now. how do i get full use of my pc as it was prior to securom7, since bon voyage is uninstalled. 

i do believe securom is to blame, many with norton have found the firewall disabled, and inablility to use email, and problems with the internet. and when people come up with the same problems after this bon voyage/securom7 install..... it does appear to be related.

i emailed sony for help, heck that was 3 weeks ago and no response. 

when you have different pc systems with differently installed software, my pc manufacturer said this changes the configuration, add a 3 party software and and this causes problems to the pc's devices. detrimental problems can occur. 

so what can i do now???


----------

